# guppy geneticz



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

hi
do guppy fry represent their parents

cyAz google


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmmm... that sounds interesting. But as I'm learning single gene genetics, it'd be difficult (say, so many alleles). After learn on at Term2 maybe I'll try this interesting stuff!  How about the others?


----------



## Melody (Jan 19, 2005)

*If you have a true breeding pair they'll look like their parents. If you have mutts they can look like anything in their genetic history and more likely a combination thereof.

If you're serious about Guppy genetics - check this out:

http://www.wizardinteractive.com/guppyinfo/*


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

There is a site that is beginning to accumulate good information about guppies and also has a forum. You can also find a draft gene table in the April 2005 issue, but it is only a first draft. Maybe you can collaborate and help stimulate some conversation about guppy genetics on that site... Good luck! http://guppylabs.info/


----------

